#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > بخش تعمیرات پخش های ماشین | Car Audio Repair Advise and Guide >  > پین اوت انواع پخش ماشین |  Pinout of Car Audio >  > آموزشی: ترتیب پایه های سوکت Usb (پخش ماشین)

## kavosh83

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*0065*,*1212ali*,*2028*,*aarash351*,*abbas_1m*,*ADALAT*,*adsw*,*afos*,*ahad.1*,*Ahmad397*,*ajan*,*akbar_gh*,*ali135923*,*ali7047*,*Aligh3664*,*alireza206*,*Aliyazdan*,*ali_sha*,*aminforozandeh*,*Amino13*,*amir16322*,*amir3136*,*AMIR6162*,*amirhadi5*,*arash659*,*asakerh*,*asman59173*,*ati83*,*avazeghoo*,*a_kh_110*,*bageri*,*bahram2600*,*bahrami3919*,*behrooz40328*,*birjand*,*blacknaki*,*com-service*,*dalahoo_2000*,*darabi1337*,*Dariush_nz*,*davood503*,*DeDe*,*delbari64*,*dfa*,*dooman52*,*fadakrs*,*fard43*,*Farshidfard*,*fazan*,*fjamalloo*,*Friendreeza*,*gasemi.m100*,*ghasemdorosh*,*gsasystem*,*h.heydari*,*haj mohsen*,*hajat*,*hami.52*,*hamid javady*,*hassan99*,*HASSANS*,*hewal*,*hezarhezar*,*hlya*,*hosseinsam*,*hsb1368*,*imen_g_sh*,*iraj.52*,*irgraph*,*jalali55*,*janahtk*,*javad0632*,*jv gh*,*kamal264*,*karimi718*,*kataag*,*Krez*,*lasl*,*M-560*,*m1135*,*MAGIC2222*,*mahdi-h.g*,*md/gh*,*mehdi farhoodi*,*mehdi.kh*,*mehdi7400*,*mehdieftekha*,*mehrab800223*,*mehran0707*,*meysam.amin*,*mms291991*,*mohamadaaa*,*mohamadaz65*,*MOHAMMADTK13*,*mohammadyari*,*mohammad_s*,*mohsen1325*,*Mohsenbehrad*,*monamore*,*morteza14422*,*mossa2*,*muhammad.a*,*najaf11*,*nakhodaei*,*next 21*,*nikoo23*,*ofogh103*,*omega*,*omid27*,*Omidi2722*,*omidsaedi*,*pakdel55*,*poladrag*,*poorya69*,*pulse_shop*,*QARAMALEKI*,*radiosima*,*rahim_ehsan_997*,*rajaee20*,*rashid.h1452*,*rasoul61*,*reza azi*,*reza-ha*,*reza1967*,*Reza2190*,*reza919*,*roban*,*saeed fzf*,*SAJAD PK*,*salar9998*,*saveh2*,*seyyed120*,*shb2*,*siavash63*,*sooragool*,*spider1*,*Superior*,*swara*,*tahaali9095*,*taxi2006*,*teac*,*tion*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vahid-ss*,*vahid.k.h*,*yousof156*,*zadaziz*,*zoz-sat*,*ابراهیم74*,*ارش بندری*,*استریو مسعود*,*اسی 71*,*امید محمدی*,*بهمن ح*,*حسن جانی*,*حسین قائدی*,*حمید جمشیدی*,*حمیداکبرزاده*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*دوستعلی*,*دکترنیایش*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*عارفی*,*م نبی زاده*,*مجتبي100*,*مجید97*,*محسن3*,*محمد نوري134*,*محمدی1367*,*محمودجان*,*مهدی ۸۸۵*,*نودرار*,*نوید دانشمند*,*وحیدبشکار*,*ورداده*,*پاپ*,*پایونیران*,*کـیهان*,*یاسین نجفی گ*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kavosh83

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*0065*,*1f1357*,*2028*,*abbas_1m*,*ADALAT*,*afos*,*ahad.1*,*Ahmad397*,*ajan*,*akbar_gh*,*ali135923*,*ali7047*,*Aligh3664*,*alireza206*,*Aliyazdan*,*ali_sha*,*aminforozandeh*,*Amino13*,*amir3136*,*amirhadi5*,*arash659*,*asakerh*,*asman59173*,*avazeghoo*,*a_kh_110*,*bageri*,*bahram2600*,*bahrami3919*,*behrooz40328*,*birjand*,*blacknaki*,*com-service*,*darabi1337*,*delbari64*,*dooman52*,*fard43*,*fazan*,*fjamalloo*,*gsasystem*,*h.heydari*,*hajat*,*hami.52*,*hamid javady*,*hassan99*,*HASSANS*,*hewal*,*hezarhezar*,*hlya*,*imen_g_sh*,*iraj.52*,*jalali55*,*janahtk*,*javad0632*,*karimi718*,*Krez*,*lasl*,*m1135*,*MAGIC2222*,*mahdi-h.g*,*Mahdizd*,*mehdi farhoodi*,*mehdi.kh*,*mehdi7400*,*mehdieftekha*,*mehrab800223*,*mohamadaz65*,*mohammad_s*,*mohsen1325*,*Mohsenbehrad*,*monamore*,*morteza14422*,*najaf11*,*next 21*,*nikoo23*,*ofogh103*,*omega*,*omid27*,*Omidi2722*,*omidsaedi*,*poladrag*,*poorya69*,*pulse_shop*,*QARAMALEKI*,*rahim_ehsan_997*,*rashid.h1452*,*rasoul61*,*reza azi*,*reza-ha*,*reza1967*,*Reza2190*,*reza919*,*roban*,*saeed fzf*,*SAJAD PK*,*salar9998*,*saveh2*,*seyyed120*,*shb2*,*spider1*,*Superior*,*swara*,*teac*,*tion*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vahid-ss*,*vahid.k.h*,*yousof156*,*zadaziz*,*zoz-sat*,*ابراهیم74*,*ارش بندری*,*استریو مسعود*,*حسن جانی*,*حمید جمشیدی*,*حمیداکبرزاده*,*خان کرم*,*دکترنیایش*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*مجتبي100*,*مجید97*,*محمود نور*,*محمودجان*,*مهدی ۸۸۵*,*نودرار*,*نوید دانشمند*,*ورداده*,*پایونیران*,*کـیهان*

----------


## blacknaki

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------

